# Ride starts & ends at Victory Brewing



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Three short days away-

PASA Bike Fresh Bike Local Ride- Sunday Septmber 23. Starts 7am... 25-50-75 mile route options, $45.00 day-of-ride.

Still a 30% chance of rain, which I'll take as a 30% chance to commune with our inner BadAss.

Any Philly folks have any experience they can share with this Midwest transplant??


----------

